

Ask HN: A good startup lawyer (basically cheap yet technically correct) - shail

I need a lawyer who can take care smaller tasks like creating intern/volunteer work agreement, terms of service/agreements for any kind of payment from customers. Location: San Jose (or near by)
======
sgoraya
I would recommend joining the SVForum if possible - They offer, among many
other things, 'office hours' with technology/startup law firms;

<http://www.svforum.org/>

